# Indonesian Bahwan



## Timothy (Oct 17, 2011)

Bahwan
(Indonesian Fried Shrimp, Spring Onion and carrot cakes)

Ingredients

1 pound of shrimp (20-25)
One and a half cups of flour
2 cups of water
3 eggs
3 large Spring Onions
2 large carrots
Half cup of celery
1 teaspoon of diced garlic
1 teaspoon of ground cumin
1 teaspoon of ground coriander
1-2 teaspoons of salt
One quarter teaspoon of white pepper
4 cups of oil

Veggie Prep

Dice the green onion, including as much of the green part as is usable.
Shred carrots into a small, thin and short shred.
Dice the celery small
Dice garlic very fine

Method

Shell and devein the shrimp, then cut them into quarter inch dice. Press with paper towels until very dry.

Whisk the flour and water together. Add the eggs and whisk until smooth.

Stir in the shrimp, onion, carrot, celery, garlic, coriander, cumin, salt and pepper.

Heat the oil at one inch deep, in a pan that will allow cooking 3 or 4, 3 inch cakes to be fried at a time without touching.

The oil should be very hot, but not smoking.

Spoon enough batter into each spot so that it expands into a 3 inch wide circle. Try to get all the ingredients into each spoonful with a slight stir for each spoonful.

Fry the cakes until they are crisp and golden in color. About 2 minutes on each side.

Remove from oil and place on paper towels to drain while continuing batches until batter is all used.

Serve warm.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 17, 2011)

That looks good!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 28, 2012)

beautiful tim! gonna give this one a go soon!


----------

